# Mamp - Problème avec le serveur Mysql



## thot17 (16 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai installé un MAMP 1.4.1 version PPC sur mon G5 Mac osx 10.3.4, et le serveur Mysql de MAMP ne se lance pas. 

La page de phpMyAdmin m'indique effectivement le fameux message d'erreur Mysql qui ne trouve pas le socket.

Après plusieurs jours de recherche et d'essais, je craque, alors que sur un macbook de base je n'ai aucun pb. Je dois bosser sur le G5 et je suis coincé.

Il semblerai qu le fichier suivant n'existe pas : /Applications/MAMP/tmp/mysql/mysql.sock

Toute la config est la même que sur mon portable (droits, répertoire etc...)

Comment créer ce fichier, et est-ce-que cela suffira ?

Merci à tous ceux qui ont déjà souffert plusieurs jours sur ces pbs insupportables

A+


----------



## ntx (16 Septembre 2007)

Evite les doublons, ce fil n'a rien à faire ici. Reviens dans le forum Développement


----------



## thot17 (17 Septembre 2007)

Salut,
merci pour ta réponse
Oui je sais pour les doublons, mais je me suis trompé de forum la première fois.
Sincèrement désolé pour tout ça.
Si t'as une idée à mon pb, n'hésites pas - Merci


----------



## Anabys (17 Septembre 2007)

Bravo, tu viens d'avoir l'erreur &#224; la noix, que tout le monde rencontre un jour ou un autre 

Solution : remplacer *localhost* par *127.0.0.1*


----------



## thot17 (18 Septembre 2007)

Merci à toi pour ta réponse super novatrice (je rigole hein te fache pas)
En fait je crois que je m'exprime mal
Je répète, j'ai déjà lu toutes ces manips sur les fichiers de configs
cela ne change rien - d'ailleurs sur l'install de mamp y'a même pas les fichiers
dans les repertoires - lire les precedents messages

En fait j'ai bien l'impression que personne ne sait sur aucun forum

Et c'est pas la peine non plus de me dire de réinstaller mamp ou mysql
je l'ai déjà fait X fois ni de me parler de la bonne version de mamp ou de l'os, puisque même sans mamp mon mysql déconne sévère

Je pense que je vais formater, mais j'aimerai quand même que quelqu'un donne une explication correcte de ce message d'erreur et pourquoi il est récurent chez de nombreuses personnes, qui ont eu des comportements et des aventures totalement différentes.

Cela pourrait servir à plein de gens

Merci pour eux et pour moi


----------



## Anabys (18 Septembre 2007)

Parce que ces personnes ont peut &#234;tre des comportements et des aventures totalement diff&#233;rentes, il n'en demeure pas moins qu'elles ont en commun de n'avoir pas ou d'avoir mal d&#233;fini la liste des h&#244;tes sur leur machine.

Ouvre MAMP PRO (et pas MAMP), et d&#233;coche "Allow local access only" dans l'onglet MySQL. Fais les param&#233;trages de s&#233;curit&#233; habituels (mdp et user/group). Va dans l'onglet Hosts et d&#233;finis un nouvel h&#244;te (par exemple "monsite") qui pointe vers les fichiers de ton site sur ton disque dur. Red&#233;marre les serveurs. Essaie d'acc&#233;der &#224; http://monsite


----------



## thot17 (19 Septembre 2007)

heu je ne peux faire aucun réglage ni sur mamp ni sur mamp pro, car vu l'erreur de socket, l'interface d'admin n'est pas accessible
malgré tout j'arrive à y accéder par l'adresse suivante
localhost:8888/MAMP/frame.php?src=.....
mais vu l'erreur - rien n'est possible

d'autre part le fichier du socket devant se trouver (phpinfo) à tmp/mysql/mysql.sock n'existe pas - donc ... galère

j'ai un mamp qui tourne sur une autre bécane - je n'ai eu à définir aucun user ni réglage de sécurité - tu le lances et tout va bien - normalement tu crée tes bases et tables en rafales e tu tapes dedans sans pb à partir de ton code php/mysql

Bon mis à part mamp, je rappelle que sur le G5 (là où ça déconne) même avant l'install de mamp, j'avais le pb mysql - la solution est don c autre part - mais où?

En tout cas merci pour tes efforts, mais je crois que le pb est plus profond
La grande question est : Comment configurer l'interface de connexion ("socket") vers le serveur MySQL local, lorsqu'on n'a pas ce fameux fichier mysql.sock

Voilà, encore merci


----------



## tioumen (19 Septembre 2007)

thot17 a dit:


> heu je ne peux faire aucun réglage ni sur mamp ni sur mamp pro, car vu l'erreur de socket, l'interface d'admin n'est pas accessible
> malgré tout j'arrive à y accéder par l'adresse suivante
> localhost:8888/MAMP/frame.php?src=.....
> mais vu l'erreur - rien n'est possible
> ...



Hi ! 

Quand tu fais un netstat -a et regarde si tu trouves le port 3306 correspondant à MySQL Server.

SI deja rien ne se passe .... es tu sur pour les fichiers de conf que tout est bien réglé ?

Cordialement,

Tioumen


----------



## Anabys (19 Septembre 2007)

V&#233;rifie que "localhost" est bien d&#233;fini &#224; l'adresse 127.0.0.1 dans /etc/hosts

Ensuite, d'une part tu peux acc&#233;der au logiciel d'administration de MAMP m&#234;me avec l'erreur que tu as, puisqu'il se lance m&#234;me si le serveur MySQL est &#233;teint ; d'autre part, MAMP installe ses propres serveurs Apache et MySQL, que tu aies eu le probl&#232;me avant et donc indiff&#233;rent dans la configuration de MAMP.


----------



## ficelle (19 Septembre 2007)

et sur une autre session admin toute neuve, ça donne quoi ?


----------



## midiweb (20 Septembre 2007)

salut, débutant, j'utlise MAMP sous Mac Os Tiger. Quand je démarre MAMP, une fenêtre apparaît avec le message : "Error: Could not connect to MySQL server!"
Pouvez-m'aider svp á résoudre cette erreur? Merci


----------



## Anabys (22 Septembre 2007)

Essaie de r&#233;installer MAMP (proprement : en prenant soin de bien tout d&#233;sinstaller avant de r&#233;installer)


----------



## Subimago (28 Septembre 2007)

Encore un débutant avec MAMP !! Voilà, je travaille avec un Imac intel core 2 duo, sous OSX 10.4.10
Je viens de télécharger MAMP 1.4.1 que j'ai copié dans le dossier Applications. MAMP s'ouvre correctement :
1) Onglet préférences : /Apllications/MAMP/htdocs
2)Activer les serveurs : les voyants passent au vert
2)Ouvrir la page d'accueil : Rien ne va plus, la page Bienvenue dans MAMP ne s'ouvre pas et le message d'erreur suivant s'affiche : 404 Not Found on this serveur Applications/MAMP/htdocs
Je ne peux donc pas configurer MySQL
J'ai suivi les indications de ce tutorial : http://www.skillexchange.info/blog/index.php?2005/10/27/100-mamp-une-solution-apache-p

Je précise que j'ai réinstallé plusieurs fois MAMP après avoir soigneusement fait le ménage.
Quelqu'un peut-il venir à mon secours ?


----------



## tioumen (1 Octobre 2007)

Hi !

Tu as bien une page dans le répertoire /htdocs ?

Sinon crés une page ...

Regarde si tu as bien les droits sur le répertoire /htdocs 

Bon courage !


----------



## Subimago (2 Octobre 2007)

Merci tioumen, 
oui j'ai bien toutes les autorisations...

Alors j'ai finalement refait toute l'installation système. Gros travail, mais maintenant ça marche...ouf, il devait y avoir une m.. quelque part , peut -être avec  Firefox; j'utilise  simplement Safari.


----------



## H_D (4 Août 2011)

Un Up de 4ans, mais comme j'ai le soucis de matin et que j'ai trouvé la solution (pour mon cas), j me suis dit que ça pourrais être sympa d'en faire profiter les autres ^^

Donc pour ma part, j'ai pu éviter la réinstalle du système, en effet, il faut simplement arrêter tous les process msqldb qui ne se sont pas fermés.

Donc pour ce faire, direction la dossier "utilitaires" (pomme+Maj+U) dans "applications", on lance le moniteur d'activité, puis on arrête les process "mysqldb" qui serait encore actifs. On relance Mamp, et oh miracle, ça marche ^^

Bonne journée à tous.
Greg


----------



## MsieuHulot (21 Septembre 2011)

Merci M. Greg ta solution fonctionne à merveille ! Très bonne journée à toi !


----------



## lionelgr (29 Octobre 2011)

H_D a dit:


> Un Up de 4ans, mais comme j'ai le soucis de matin et que j'ai trouvé la solution (pour mon cas), j me suis dit que ça pourrais être sympa d'en faire profiter les autres ^^
> 
> Donc pour ma part, j'ai pu éviter la réinstalle du système, en effet, il faut simplement arrêter tous les process msqldb qui ne se sont pas fermés.
> 
> ...


Un grand merci à toi Greg.


----------



## netslider57 (31 Octobre 2011)

H_D a dit:


> Un Up de 4ans, mais comme j'ai le soucis de matin et que j'ai trouvé la solution (pour mon cas), j me suis dit que ça pourrais être sympa d'en faire profiter les autres ^^
> 
> Donc pour ma part, j'ai pu éviter la réinstalle du système, en effet, il faut simplement arrêter tous les process msqldb qui ne se sont pas fermés.
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup, je rencontre ce problème depuis quelques jours et cette solution m'a bien aidée


----------



## manci (2 Novembre 2011)

> Un Up de 4ans, mais comme j'ai le soucis de matin et que j'ai trouvé la solution (pour mon cas), j me suis dit que ça pourrais être sympa d'en faire profiter les autres ^^
> 
> Donc pour ma part, j'ai pu éviter la réinstalle du système, en effet, il faut simplement arrêter tous les process msqldb qui ne se sont pas fermés.
> 
> ...



Un grand merci pour cette petite astuce !

Petite question d'un débutant maintenant. Pourquoi ces processus ne se coupent-ils pas tous en arrêtant les serveurs dans MAMP et en quittant l'application?


----------



## lolyan (22 Janvier 2012)

> Donc pour ce faire, direction la dossier "utilitaires" (pomme+Maj+U) dans "applications", on lance le moniteur d'activité, puis on arrête les process "mysqldb" qui serait encore actifs. On relance Mamp, et oh miracle, ça marche ^^



Merci Greg ça fonctionne très bien, ce problème m'arrive très souvent et j'avais trouvé un code à rentrer dans le Terminal mais ta solution est beaucoup moins hasardeuse pour moi d'autant que j'ai le Moniteur d'activité ouvert en permanence !

Bonne journée à tous !


----------



## SanMAc (9 Mars 2012)

H_D a dit:


> Un Up de 4ans, mais comme j'ai le soucis de matin et que j'ai trouvé la solution (pour mon cas), j me suis dit que ça pourrais être sympa d'en faire profiter les autres ^^
> 
> Donc pour ma part, j'ai pu éviter la réinstalle du système, en effet, il faut simplement arrêter tous les process msqldb qui ne se sont pas fermés.
> 
> ...



 Merci ça marche, ça prend 3 second !!


----------



## boris_b (11 Juin 2013)

Merci à H_D, ça a fonctionné pour moi aussi  

Si le serveur Apache ne se lance pas non plus, toujours dans le "Moniteur d'activité, sélectionner et "quitter" les fichiers "httpd" ...


----------

